# Lampe just signed



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Just announced on Sportsdesk. Terms were not disclosed.

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/lampe_030813.html


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

This is Laydens best move ever.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^^ Agreed, i thought he might turn out to be the next french toast or Milos Vujanic.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> This is Laydens best move ever.


That's not exactly a difficult mountain to climb  Good move by the Knicks, obviously.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

:twave:
:jump:
:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

The Knicks got lucky on that one. They could take a chance b/c with the 1st pick in the 2nd round there is no guranted money. I have a feeling if the Knicks had the last pick in the 1st round they would have not picked him.

Good for the Knicks though, got a steal.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> The Knicks got lucky on that one. They could take a chance b/c with the 1st pick in the 2nd round there is no guranted money. I have a feeling if the Knicks had the last pick in the 1st round they would have not picked him.
> 
> Good for the Knicks though, got a steal.


agreed

this guy will be super for us

we won this draft hands down besides the top 3


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Laydens best move ever is bringing Spreewell to the Knicks.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Good. Better to have him aboard.

I don't know about Van Horn coming aboard to be Lampe's mentor, but maybe it will work out.


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Van Horns Lampe's mentor....*

Lets hope Lampe stays as far away as possible from Van Horn. He needs to keep that fire in his belly that he displayed in the summer league. We don't need him to be a magician and learn the dispearing act like Van Horn.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> Laydens best move ever is bringing Spreewell to the Knicks.


Wasn't Ernie Grunfeld who did that?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Van Horns Lampe's mentor....*



> Originally posted by <b>Laydensucks</b>!
> Lets hope Lampe stays as far away as possible from Van Horn. He needs to keep that fire in his belly that he displayed in the summer league. We don't need him to be a magician and learn the dispearing act like Van Horn.


:laugh: :laugh: 


Anyway, good sign!


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Now the real question becomes will he see any playing time under Chaney's command???:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice move, when your pg comes over, you will have a nice full squad, can spend some money looking for a center with McDyess contract off this year and others like Ward.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Van Horns Lampe's mentor....*



> Originally posted by <b>Laydensucks</b>!
> Lets hope Lampe stays as far away as possible from Van Horn. He needs to keep that fire in his belly that he displayed in the summer league. We don't need him to be a magician and learn the dispearing act like Van Horn.



I actually think it's a good match, for the two, perhaps they can help each other. Either that or in a couple of years when lampe starts outplaying KVH he'll get a lot of confidence.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

forgot who posted this in the polish papers but good source, good job. Layden didn't disclose terms, but read the post, it is disclosed at least from poland.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> forgot who posted this in the polish papers but good source, good job. Layden didn't disclose terms, but read the post, it is disclosed at least from poland.


how would they get it if layden didn't diclose terms?

the league doesn't discllose terms either


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superknickfan</b>!
> 
> 
> how would they get it if layden didn't diclose terms?
> ...


its a poland pape they dont need to ask layden, read their post.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> forgot who posted this in the polish papers but good source, good job. Layden didn't disclose terms, but read the post, it is disclosed at least from poland.





> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> its a poland pape they dont need to ask layden, read their post.


you should read your post

you said layden did not disclose terms

the nba has a policy not to disclose terms

so if they did not disclose terms

how would the polish paper get the not disclosed terms to give out to public?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superknickfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what dont you get??? its so damn easy to understand. Either one of lampe's people or one of real madrid's people talked to teh polish papers. Geez the deal invovled 2 parties not everything revolved around what layden says. Nba has a policy not to disclose terms?? yea well yao ming's terms were pretty clear when i read em. GO READ THE GUYS POST!:devil:


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i believe the deal was 3 year for 2.9 mill. the buyout was negotiated down to 900,000 w/ the knicks paying 350,000.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey urwhatueati8god, I always wanted to ask you...how did God taste? Unless you're talking about one of the lesser gods like LOKI? Who did you eat? Just kidding...I'm glad Lampe is signed. Is it a straight 3 year contract or is there a team option for the 4th year like I've read somewhere? I just finished watching the Rocky Mountain Review again of the Suns game and the Chicago game. Lampe has a lot of potential on the offenive end, but if the Knicksare going to play him at the 5 spot, he has to get stronger. Lampe has the size and weight, he just have to get stronger, whether it be to post someone up or to just box someone out. I wish I could watch the European qualifying tournament just to see how he dominated the competition there. It's still not the NBA tho. I am just going to keep my chin up for training camp and see how he fairs there. We only have to remember he's 18. If I have too many typo's that I didn't catch because I'm tipsy right about now...please forgive me. I'm just about feeling good right now...later.Who invented Jack and Coke? They should have been awarded the Nobel Peace Prize...every year!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Hey urwhatueati8god, I always wanted to ask you...how did God taste? Unless you're talking about one of the lesser gods like LOKI?


Nope, it was actually a cyclops.:yes:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

urwhatueati8god that was a good one...LOL. I just didn't know that cyclops qualified as gods. Good post though


----------

